

Show HN: You don't have to get #fat to learn #lean - devillej
http://www.startupmeets.com

======
karl_apprennet
Lean concepts (like MVP) are tough to get without having been there before.
Ironic if to stay lean you need to get fat, so to speak. Are there low cost
ways to "teach" these concepts? To create the intuitive understanding?

